# low blood sugar



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I have been getting days when I get irritable, tired and nauseous after I miss a meal so after doing some research online into hypothyroidism symptoms one of the symptoms is low blood sugar. So I looked at low blood sugar and my situation in the first sentence of this question sounds like low blood sugar. So I bought something called Gluco tabs which contain glucose and within a few minutes of eating a tablet - they're chewable - I felt more awake and 'with it'. Does this all sound rather far fetched? Whenever my blood glucose is tested it's always straight down the middle!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; best bring this issue to your doctor as soon as you are able to do so. Sometimes low glucose can be worse than high depending on the circumstances.

Please let us know.

Sending hugs,


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; best bring this issue to your doctor as soon as you are able to do so. Sometimes low glucose can be worse than high depending on the circumstances.
> 
> Please let us know.
> 
> Sending hugs,


Thanks for your advice.  I see the doctor tomorrow but knowing my luck if I explain to her the above symptoms she will say, "all sounds normal to me." LOL. That was what she said when I told her my periods are heavy and my last one lasted 7 days as opposed to the usual 5. She said "yep, that's normal." I have my doubts with her. I can't be diabetic as my HbA1c was normal - but then again, I didn't fast for that. Unless I didn't need to. If I am not told to fast for certain tests, then I don't fast.


----------

